
Ask HN: What is the best privacy-focused home security system? - ezekg
I do not need my security system to have WiFi and Internet access (Ring), nor do I need it to have a central hub with an always-on cell signal (Simplisafe). I don&#x27;t trust these companies with me and my family&#x27;s data, the same way I don&#x27;t trust all these free Google Home and Amazon Alexa hubs with my data.<p>Any recommendations? Any open source security system projects with open source hardware?
======
lm28469
What kind of security are we talking about ? A good door/lock and tough roller
blinds go a long way.

~~~
ezekg
Door and window sensors that trigger alarm or beep depending on if armed or
not. Perimeter monitoring. Motion detectors.

